# Music City Aquarium Association, Nashville, TN



## ree123 (Jan 10, 2010)

On Saturday, October 20, 2012 we will be conducting our bi-annual club swap/meet and having our first BAP auction. Anyone is welcome to attend, for free. There is a charge if you are selling fish for profit as a non-member, otherwise all is free. There should be some nice fish/plants/and dry goods avail. on this date.
Join us if you can. artyman:

OCTOBER 20 10AM-4PM

Cedar Lake Lodge

1518 NW Rutland Rd

Mt. Juliet, TN 37122

(Just off I-40, East of Nashville about 15-20 miles)

------------------------------

Music City Aquarium Association 
aka MCAA
www.mcaafish.com


----------

